

Rand Paul has a quick fix for TSA: Pull the plug - Suraj-Sun
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0512/75896.html

======
rogerbinns
But then airport security will become all about stopping the credible threats,
customer service and value for money. We can't possibly have that in a country
that does everything the most complicated and expensive way possible (see
healthcare, politics etc).

